# CN blue devil loco



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

Anyone know if a cn loco in blue is still being offered by anyone? Did a search here and google but to no avail. Seen them in youtube videos and they look nice, would like to add one to my roster I'm building.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

I assume you mean the IC 2400 series ex-LMS units?

I'm not sure anyone's offered one painted in the full patch scheme, but I could have sworn that someone has at least done the LMS scheme, which can be patched with some CN decals.


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm guessing that it would be the IC 2400 series. Any idea on what shade of blue it is, as I might grab an undecorated unit and paint and decal it that way.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

The LMSX units were a split lease to CN and Conrail. They are the same blue as Conrail units. (Of course it has faded over the years, so you'd want to lighten it a bit.)


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.trainweb.org/zeniphotos/LMSX709.jpg


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you, great info.


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

Found the body on atlas's website. I'm assuming you can only swap the bodyl out with another atlas loco 8-40 cw? Or are they possibly interchangeable between makers?


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

I know Atlas made them back in 06 or something like that. Haven't seen one as of late. Hopefully they make a comeback.


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah, atlas has the shell on their website, but now I need to find out if the 8-40cw body is interchangable between say atlas and kato or athearn. I doubt they are but perhaps one of you out here might have better knowledge of that?


----------

